# Sound Icon is grey



## stellastyles (May 13, 2012)

Hi, my sound icon at the top of my screen is grey, and there is no sound whatsoever. It has a sound when i turn it on, but thats it. Also, the headphones port is glowing red. Please help!


----------



## karangoel (May 15, 2012)

I think there's some hardware issue.. Take it to the nearest Apple Store and get it fixed..


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The red glow is optical audio, and for some reason it is on. What have you had plugged into the port recently?


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

I had this problem its caused by something small getting in to the port making the computer think that there is an optical cable plugged in. use a paper clip and carefully poke around and try to free what ever is in there. also you can use a headphone jack and plug it in and pull it out till it starts working. this fixed my problem. and haven't had problems since. hope this helps.


----------

